# Primary applicant wants to cancel Secondary Applicant and dependent's Visas



## satara (Jun 16, 2014)

I need your help and advice. My spouse applied as the primary applicant for SN Subclass 190 in Western Australia. I am his secondary applicant and my son (from previous marriage) is the dependent. We got married last year immediately so we can be together in Perth. We received our Visa Grant immediately after our marriage. Unfortunately after our wedding, my spouse had shown some signs of instability which has caused severe marital damage in our relationship and my miscarriage. We tried to fix the marriage but he still have recurring unstable decisions in mind which always leaves me and my son hanging. So my big dilemma-- There was a time he wanted to withdraw my visa, and then he wanted me and my son back, and then last month he decided that we'll travel separately and now he changed his unstable decision again and thought of cancelling my visa and my son's. I already expressed my resignation in my current post and my son's schooling has been affected. I don't want to get embarrassed should I still travel with the thought that my spouse really cancelled our visa and we'll get a hold departure order right there in Oz. I just want to ask if you can help me of these following queries:

1. Can the Primary Applicant withdraw or cancel our visa immediately?
2. How will he request to cancel it?
3. Does it needs my signature or agreement? How would I know if it was cancelled?
4. If the Embassy responded to his request, how long will it be processed?
5. Can my son and I still dispute and how?
6. I already bought a ticket for me and my son. Should we land in Australian soil, can he still revoke or withdraw our Visa?

I hope you can help me in this delicate state. I'd greatly appreciate all your help and info. Thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

He has no power to revoke your visa. Even telling immigration you have split wont revoke your visa. The only thing that could cancel your visa would be if DIBP felt after information and/or investigation that it was obtained through fraudulent means ie sham marriage etc. Though that of course would cancel his visa too. 

Go to Australia, live happy ever after, live far away from WA.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

satara said:


> I need your help and advice. My spouse applied as the primary applicant for SN Subclass 190 in Western Australia. I am his secondary applicant and my son (from previous marriage) is the dependent. We got married last year immediately so we can be together in Perth. We received our Visa Grant immediately after our marriage. Unfortunately after our wedding, my spouse had shown some signs of instability which has caused severe marital damage in our relationship and my miscarriage. We tried to fix the marriage but he still have recurring unstable decisions in mind which always leaves me and my son hanging. So my big dilemma-- There was a time he wanted to withdraw my visa, and then he wanted me and my son back, and then last month he decided that we'll travel separately and now he changed his unstable decision again and thought of cancelling my visa and my son's. I already expressed my resignation in my current post and my son's schooling has been affected. I don't want to get embarrassed should I still travel with the thought that my spouse really cancelled our visa and we'll get a hold departure order right there in Oz. I just want to ask if you can help me of these following queries: 1. Can the Primary Applicant withdraw or cancel our visa immediately? 2. How will he request to cancel it? 3. Does it needs my signature or agreement? How would I know if it was cancelled? 4. If the Embassy responded to his request, how long will it be processed? 5. Can my son and I still dispute and how? 6. I already bought a ticket for me and my son. Should we land in Australian soil, can he still revoke or withdraw our Visa? I hope you can help me in this delicate state. I'd greatly appreciate all your help and info. Thanks


Did you do the validation trip? If yes, your visa is yours and he has nothing to do with it


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

two can play the same game. Once he validates (first entry) his visa (or if he has validated it already), you can go ahead and validate yours (if you haven't done already) and your son's ........ Send him through a solicitor that if he does not stop to threaten you to mess with your visa, you will - regretfully - have to contact Australian authorities and DIBP and let them know that he's using the visa as an abusive threat ....... Let him have fun explaining.


----------



## Rick rock (Jan 6, 2016)

I am the primary holder of the studen visa. My relation with my husband is not going well and having many problems. I just wanted to divorce him but seems like he doesn't want to and is threatening me saying that he will beat me up and sometimes threatening me by saying he will stab himself with a knife. So i really don't feel safe and secure to live with him any more. So how do i cancel my dependants visa?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

You can notify DIBP that your relationship has broken down and they will then contact him to advise him their intention to cancel his visa. In the meantime, make sure you are safely away from him.


----------



## nickooo (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi
I'm the primary holder of student visa(573). I'm living here with my wife.For an urgent matter I need to defer one semester & go to my home country . Does my wife need to go back with me ? she is working part time ,is there any chance to stay ?

Thank you


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

nickooo said:


> Hi
> I'm the primary holder of student visa(573). I'm living here with my wife.For an urgent matter I need to defer one semester & go to my home country . Does my wife need to go back with me ? she is working part time ,is there any chance to stay ?
> 
> Thank you


Student visa condition 8202 would be in breach if you defer a semester, therefore your visa could be liable for cancellation, if yours is cancelled, your wife's would be consequentially cancelled


----------



## nickooo (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi
If I could take permission for deferral.What would be happen to spouse visa ? Does she can stay ?

Thank you


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

nickooo said:


> Hi
> If I could take permission for deferral.What would be happen to spouse visa ? Does she can stay ?
> 
> Thank you


if the department of immigration allows you to defer and keep the visa, then she can keep hers


----------



## elhan (Apr 14, 2018)

iam the primary appliant here and my husband is on dependant visa. we are no longer staying together and he is not bearing my expenses. how can cancel his visa.and how can he leave this country.


----------



## elhan (Apr 14, 2018)

what happens if i inform department of immigration about relationship break down AND if they ask my spouse and he puts false allegations on me?


----------

